
Rethinking the Airplane, for Climate’s Sake - tysone
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/12/science/rethinking-the-airplane-for-climates-sake.html
======
smt88
We wouldn't have to rethink the airplane at all if business travelers would
just do digital meetings instead of in-person, on-site meetings.

I still know accountants who travel across the country every week so that they
can have physical access to documents that should be digitized.

One of my neighbors recently flew from the US to Greece for a 4-hour meeting
with a client.

The way businesses rely on air travel is outdated by at least 10 years.

